# Hobo Signs



## CWOLDOJAX

I downloaded the pdf file this guy offers. I think in my world it may be helpful.
I already knew to recognize some drive by hacker signs - people who might park in your neighborhood and steal info from your wifi. They also leave signs on the curbs, electrical boxes etc. 
They call it war driving or war chalking.


----------



## Auntie

Interesting, thank you.


----------



## MrsInor

Very interesting.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Thanx,gotta keep an eye out for these.


----------



## hawgrider

Sure would like to print those out.


----------



## Arklatex

Cool post. Not what I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

hawgrider said:


> Sure would like to print those out.


I can insert a video, a picture, and a link, but I cannot post a document.
There are a bunch of hobo sign images on a google search but their not as refined as the youtuber did.


----------



## TG

Here you go

WEBSITES\HOBOPAGE\hobosigns


----------



## Jeep

Got to watch it with these as they are not universal.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Jeep said:


> Got to watch it with these as they are not universal.


True.

They could be regional and or cultural.
I could even picture them being unique in a prepper group.

Possibly a tool to use against ISIS. 
Shhhh! Don't tell them.


----------



## pheniox17

Thank Res-Q off ausprep


----------



## oddapple

Sad. Something to be aware of in case we see "owner not home/police not active" around our house.
I will leave things and do their trades, but the other kind...well...they do give a "sign" and then it's down to pest control. 
I haven't seen a hobo camp since I was a kid. Always by railroad or river. It scared us then and kids it should. 
My friend from school was walking home on the tracks and one bashed his head from behind but it didn't knock him out and he ran away. His dad cleared every man out of that park at gunpoint. That was so cool.
They moved under a bridge by the Perkins restraunt until some cars got broke into. Never saw that bunch after that.
You feel sorry for guys? But that is not the majority out there so be careful if you have any contact at all and if they are camping near you, tie those kids to you by a string...


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Modern hobos are city homeless. They use similar survival skills. 
I was a helping a church a few years ago and discovered a -um- settlement just beyond the tree line on the church property. We thought if we fed them they would be protective of church property. Some said they would. 
Well they broken into the church kitchen ate everything and used the sanctuary as a bathroom.
I never noticed any hobo signs back then but it is definitely a culture of its own kind.


----------



## hawgrider

TorontoGal said:


> Here you go
> 
> WEBSITES\HOBOPAGE\hobosigns


Excellent! Thanks


----------



## Mad Trapper

There are TWO types of hobos, those just down and out, whom are, GOOD Men And Women, AND deviants whom can be horrible. 

WSHTF, some will help you out and others, the other type just SHOOT.,


----------



## SquirrelBait

*Squirrel is trying to figure out sign for "Two big hungry dogs, A woman with a pump action 12 gauge, And a bad attitude?"*


----------



## MrsInor

SquirrelBait said:


> *Squirrel is trying to figure out sign for "Two big hungry dogs, A woman with a pump action 12 gauge, And a bad attitude?"*


Skull and crossbones? Two dog skulls and a skeleton holding a shotgun?


----------



## thepeartree

Just post a stick figure of a woman and write PMS under it. No more hobo issue...


----------

